# Duct Tape



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2004)

What uses have you devised for duct tape?

Seig wrapped my arm with duct tape.. ahems.. To secure my ice pack so I could 'wear it' *G*

We have homemade 'soft sticks' Stickdummy devised.. totally covered in duct tape.. they work very nicely ~!

I'm sure I'll think of more uses 

Do tell ~!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 5, 2004)

Years ago when we were in college my brother had an old datsun station wagon that was falling apart. We actually kept that car together with Duct Tape. We ran into one problem when someone cut him off and he had to slam on the brakes and the hood went flying off the car a bit.

Oppps i guess the duck tape was good for somethings but not for all

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> What uses have you devised for duct tape?
> 
> Seig wrapped my arm with duct tape.. ahems.. To secure my ice pack so I could 'wear it' *G*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 5, 2004)

See... after I have kidnapped my tourture victims, I... oh.  Ahem.

We did the whole ducktape someone to a wall routine.


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2004)

We would take someone's car keys...wrap them up in a duct tape ball about 9 inches in diamter..and hand it to then..*G


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 5, 2004)

wow now that is so bad hahahahahahhahahaha

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Ender said:
			
		

> We would take someone's car keys...wrap them up in a duct tape ball about 9 inches in diamter..and hand it to then..*G


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 5, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> What uses have you devised for duct tape?
> 
> Seig wrapped my arm with duct tape.. ahems.. To secure my ice pack so I could 'wear it' *G*
> 
> ...


 Is this duck taped......


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 5, 2004)

Last year, in one of the dorm halls (the freshman hall, go figure) we taped a girl to the wall. She was totally willing to let us do it, and it was really fun..but we had to cut her down because she almost passed out...oopsie...and the RA didn't give a darn, he was helping us! I have pics of that...somewhere...


If anyone gets the chance to watch the canadian show Red Green (preferably the older eppies) you will learn LOTS of ways to use duct tape!

...someone made a duct tape wallet, and repaired their shoes w/ duct tape. Tis useful for us broke college students.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 5, 2004)

Rustys mention of Our Sacred Philosopher Red Green. www.redgreen.com
inspired me to go have a look. 

Instructions on how to build a duct tape wallet. http://www.3m.com/intl/CA/english/centres/home_leisure/duct_tape/dt_wallet.html

Here's some pic's of some other things you can build with Duct Tape. More can be found at. http://www.3m.com/intl/CA/english/centres/home_leisure/duct_tape/sc_area.html

In the words of the Great Man himself.  *"If they don't find you handsom they can at least find you handy"*  Red Green

Enjoy

Dot


----------



## Shodan (Mar 5, 2004)

An old friend of mine and I used to have contest every Christmas to see who could make each other's present the most difficult to open.  We would even time each other to see who could get their present open first.  Well......duck tape went a long way with that!!  My neighbors just used it to fix their dog's bite shield- big disk she had on her neck/head to keep her from biting at surgery stitches.........HA HA!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Rustys mention of Our Sacred Philosopher Red Green. www.redgreen.com
> inspired me to go have a look.
> 
> Instructions on how to build a duct tape wallet. http://www.3m.com/intl/CA/english/centres/home_leisure/duct_tape/dt_wallet.html
> ...


Dot,

I do not think the Duct Tape Dress woudlbe the best choice for visiting Flint and for a long car ride.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 5, 2004)

"one thing you'll never hear a redneck say "Duct tape won't fix it!"


----------



## Seig (Mar 5, 2004)

I fixed a pair of my hunting coveralls that got ripped by barbed wire with duct tape.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 6, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Dot,
> 
> I do not think the Duct Tape Dress woudlbe the best choice for visiting Flint and for a long car ride.


Yah it might get a little uncomfortable.  I'll have to save it for the chinese buffet later.  

Dot
:angel:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 6, 2004)

I like that duct tape truck!  Looks really cool and well done too!

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 6, 2004)

I had a tag ripped from my dress once by a friend.  It made a hole in the back.  I didn't have anything else to fix it, so I duct taped it on the inside and it held the dress together just fine.  You'd had to look close to realize there was a rip.

I did the same thing with a sweater that had a serious run in the front.  The duct tape on the inside held the sweater to prevent it from unravelling.

Things we do in a pinch....

- Ceicei


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh yeah! There's a scholarship availible that you have to go to Prom in a duct tape outfit. It's crazy. Never seen it done, tho.


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 6, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> Oh yeah! There's a scholarship availible that you have to go to Prom in a duct tape outfit. It's crazy. Never seen it done, tho.


 How much?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm wondering how those dresses come off.  :idunno:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 6, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how those dresses come off. :idunno:


Scissors or a pocket knife


----------



## Quick Sand (Mar 6, 2004)

I had friends in high school that made wallets and shoes with duct tape too. 

I also used it once to temporarily fix a tuba that had been dropped on a set of stairs and had one of the important braces knocked off.

There's a couple guys that have books out about Duct Tape too. I can't remember exactly what they were called right now but I've seen them on amazon and chapters websites and stuff.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 6, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> jfarnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Baby Oil for the sticky parts, and its an extra bonous for later too.  

Dot


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 6, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> How much?



$1000


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 6, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> $1000


 I'd probably spend more than that on the duct tape.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 7, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> And Baby Oil for the sticky parts, and its an extra bonous for later too.
> 
> Dot



SWEEEEEEEET!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 7, 2004)

Another use just came to mind. I fixed my fencing shoes with them before. They were great for taping them up a bit from some wear and tear.


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how those dresses come off.  :idunno:



extremely carefully..... :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

...I'm very relieved that Dot said the Baby Oil idea before me.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 17, 2004)

My old sparring gear was almost nothing but duct tape before I replaced it.  I needed tape for a bad wrist and was out of the athletic stuff so duct tape worked well...(always have a roll of the stuff in my vehicle).


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...I'm very relieved that Dot said the Baby Oil idea before me.


Great Minds, my dear.  

Dot


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

great minds...that what you call that?


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

so, Dot, I hear you're gonna join us WVirginians in devouring on some ye olde crab leggies...just gotta remind the waitress to not take our plates of shells so we can make Ricky jealous.   :wink2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

let's see.. Rich, Dot and Jason amongst us all... oh we better rent out the entire restaurant for that event *Cringes*


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

those poor people won't know what they got themselves into.   :EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

*twitches*  I don't think I know what I'm getting into either


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

heheee... :EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

you laugh.. uh huh.. we shall see my pretty........


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

pretty....surrreee...keep this girlish figure...oh, wait...I don't have a girlish figure....but I'll still laugh!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

oh I'm so gonna.. you just better be prepared~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

but I don't wanna float.... :uhohh:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

*bites tongue*


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

*picks up Tess's tongue*  you dropped this.   :uhyeah:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 17, 2004)

We can practice stick sparring w/ the crab leggies before munching them...well, you guys can...*grumbles about stupid class trip*


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> so, Dot, I hear you're gonna join us WVirginians in devouring on some ye olde crab leggies...just gotta remind the waitress to not take our plates of shells so we can make Ricky jealous. :wink2:


That's not official yet, waiting to see if Rich can get away.  Then I'll see if I can get time off too.  But yes thats the plan, sounds like a good time.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> *picks up Tess's tongue*  you dropped this.   :uhyeah:



*rinses tongue off..  twys to tawk........


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> We can practice stick sparring w/ the crab leggies before munching them...well, you guys can..



...again...I have already iterated, therefore I shall reiterate...she's thinking before speaking again... :uhohh:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

*narrows eyes... who ya talkin bout willis?


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> That's not official yet, waiting to see if Rich can get away.  Then I'll see if I can get time off too.  But yes thats the plan, sounds like a good time.



oh, blah.  course it'll be a good time.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *narrows eyes... who ya talkin bout willis?



_*POKE*_


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

we have a great time no matter what we do or don't do


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> _*POKE*_






I's Blind~!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...again...I have already iterated, therefore I shall reiterate...she's thinking before speaking again... :uhohh:




and I shall reiterate after iterating before...err...

if i were thinking before speaking, i'd still be there tonight *points to my sig*


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I's Blind~!!!



*takes out your owls and wipes them off*  there.  better.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> and I shall reiterate after iterating before...err...
> 
> if i were thinking before speaking, i'd still be there tonight



and you still will be.  _*SWAT*_


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> *takes out your owls and wipes them off*  there.  better.



let's see.. so far you've picked up my tongue and now my owls... what's next ? *Blinks*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 17, 2004)

Haha! Missed me!


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

just don't bite your tongue anymore.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> let's see.. so far you've picked up my tongue and now my owls... what's next ? *Blinks*




err...*runs and hides*


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> Haha! Missed me!



won't next time.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm trying my bestest to behave.. Think I need remedial classes though 

Duct tape doesn't not suffice to reattach tongues I have you know~!


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

yeah...not even the same color...too noticable.   :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

good thing I heal fast.. plus to being a vampyre ~!


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

oh, yeah...there is that.   :uhyeah:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 17, 2004)

Or just get a silver tongue to match the silver duct tape....

...oh I'll just shut up now...*sits and looks pretty*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Mar 17, 2004)

let's see, duct tape huh?  my older brother and i kindly stripped my little brother when he was younger all the way to his whitie tighties and ducted taped him to the tree in the front yard, and um yea took the water hose to him....i may have pictures of that...let's see we also hogged tied him with duct tape and put him in the closet.  we so abused him as a child.  we're gonna have to watch out now, cause he's bigger than me


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 18, 2004)

Ooh. Dat's pretty evil. Good job on using duct tape


----------

